# unOFFICAL iPad app live streaming channel anticipation thread



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was surprised to not see one of these threads, so here goes.

With the channels that the app launched with, I'm pretty happy with it. They've probably already included every channel that they had rights to, so it may be quite a while before anything gets added. 

If I could have any three channels that I wanted to be added, I'd pick:

ESPN
ESPN2
ESPNU


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Go ahead and throw ESPN3 in there. . . and NASA


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, if we're asking for stuff, I'll take the ESPN channels and my home RSN: Root Sports Northwest.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am new to this...any reason why we cannot watch our local channels?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

John4924 said:


> I am new to this...any reason why we cannot watch our local channels?


Not sure if it's a business issue coming to terms with the locals, or a technical issue.

Technical issue may be that DirecTV has to create separate "low res" streams for every affiliate, because of local commercials.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Steve" said:


> Not sure if it's a business issue coming to terms with the locals, or a technical issue.


I'm sure it's both. Every single local affiliate would have to be negotiated with. Bandwidth to deliver it all, no spot beams on streaming so they would have to control who gets what somehow.

Not only that, but locals broadcast things that they may not have the rights to stream. NFL, NCAA, NBA, NHL and more. If D* could do the East and West distant network feeds that would be one thing, but adding all the locals isn't something I see them doing.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> I'm sure it's both. Every single local affiliate would have to be negotiated with. Bandwidth to deliver it all, no spot beams on streaming so they would have to control who gets what somehow.
> 
> Not only that, but locals broadcast things that they may not have the rights to stream. NFL, NCAA, NBA, NHL and more. If D* could do the East and West distant network feeds that would be one thing, but adding all the locals isn't something I see them doing.


Thanks for the feedback. I see what is going on now. I was under the mistaken impression that I was actually using one of the tuners on my DVR to 'watch' live TV. So these channels are just pure internet streaming; I was thinking this would be a 'pseudo' slingbox. My bad.


----------

